# Autofokus überprüfen



## Frank (21. Nov. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe heute mit Hilfe des Traumflieger Reports den Autofokus meiner Objektive überprüft.

Eigentlich bin ich zufrieden.
Nur ausgerechnet das Makro von Sigma ...  

*Canon 17 - 85 mm IS bei F/5,6 leider den ISO Wert auf 800 verstellt, deswegen rauschen:*
 

*Canon 18 - 55 mm bei F/5,6 ISO 100 (Kitobjektiv):*
 

*Canon 70 - 200 bei F/4 ISO 100:*
 

*Sigma 150 mm Makro bei F/2,8 lieder den ISO Wert auch hier auf 800 verstellt, deshalb rauschen:*
 

Alle Objektive sind auf max. Brennweite bei kürzester möglicher Distanz (außer dem Makro von Sigma) eingestellt.

Was sagen denn die Spezies hier zu dem Sigma.
Der Bereich ist ja noch nicht so gravierend außerhalb des Optimums ...
Aber ich denke gerade bei gering gewolltem Schärfetiefebereich könnte man Schwierigkeiten bekommen.
Es ist überhaupt möglich Verbesserungen durch Neujustierung zu erzielen?


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Hallo Frank,

irgendwie ist mir im Moment nicht ganz klar, was Du an dem Sigma bemängelst. Könntest Du das evtl. nochmal explizit sagen?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

@ Alex

na auf jeden Fall justiert das 150er im negativen Bereich, also deutlich vor dem zu fotografierenden Objekt. Gerade bei einem Makroobjektiv eine störende Eigenschaft ... zumindest, wenn man bei diesen Fotos den Autofokus überhaupt benutzt.

Auf die Frage, ob eine Justierung etwas bringt, wissen wir auch keine Antwort. Aber bei den Traumfliegern ist doch eine Servicenummer von Sigma angegeben. Die würden wir einmal versuchen zu fragen, ob die Fehljustierung des Autofokus unter Garantiearbeiten fällt, falls das Objektiv noch ziemlich neu ist (ist es doch, oder irren wir uns ???). Und wenn schon nicht als Garantiefall, vielleicht lassen die sich ja überreden etwas "kulant" zu sein


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Ahhh, Danke!

Jetzt sehe auch ich klar...


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Allerdings: Kann das überhaupt an dem Objektiv liegen? 

Vorausgesetzt Du hast in Deiner Kamera ein passives Autofocussystem (Kontrastmessung statt Infrarot-Abstandsmessung), dann stellt die Kamera so lange an dem Objektiv, bis der maximale Kontrast längs einer bestimmten Linie, bzw einer Horizontalen und einer Vertikalen (Kreuzsensor) gegeben ist. D.h. das Objektiv "weiß" überhaupt nicht, wann die Schärfe erreicht ist. Bei einer Mehrzonen-Messung wird das ganze noch komplizierter. Hier geht man davon aus, dass die verschiedenen Messzonen - die über das ganze Bild verteilt sind - auch unterschiedlich weit entfernt sind. Die Strategie der Kamera besteht dann darin, die Schärfe so einzustellen, dass möglichst viele dieser Zonen möglichst scharf wiedergegeben werden. Bei Vollautomatik wird dies außer durch Autofokus auch durch eine gezielte Blendensteuerung ermöglicht.

Welches Messverfahren mit welchem Sensortyp verwendest Du? Eigentlich ist nur eine Begrenzung auf einen, nämlich den mittleren, Spot für diesen Test überhaupt sinnvoll. Vermutlich kannst Du Deinen Autofokus so konfigurieren, dass nur der Mittelpunkt im Sucher als Entfernungsmesser aktiv ist.

Und: Muss der Schärfebereich nach vorne und nach hinten überhaupt jeweils gleich groß sein? Ich denke nicht! Stellt man nämlich auf einen weit entfernten Punkt scharf, ist der Schärfentiefebereich erheblich größer (tiefer), als wenn man auf einen Nahpunkt einstellt.

Hinzu kommt ein gewisses Spiel in den Lagern der Objektive. Versuch doch mal, das Objektiv leicht zu verdrehen (Focus-Ring), aber ohne den Antriebsmotor mitzudrehen. Ein leichtes Spiel sollte man trotz aller Präzision spüren können. Ändert sich dabei etwas an dem Bildergebnis???

Hmmm, bin mal gespannt, was sich als Ursache erweist.


----------



## thias (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Hallo Frank,

im DSLR-Forum wird öfter davon berichtet, dass Objektive mit Erfolg nachjustiert wurden, in der Gewährleistungszeit ohne Kosten (ansonsten verdeckter Mangel?).
Mach mal mehrere Bilder und lass den Autofokus von rechts und von links anfahren (natürlich nur mit dem zentralen Fokusfeld). Ist die Schärfenebene reproduzierbar?
Probiere mal manuell zu fokusieren, schaffst du es genauer?

Sicherlich wirst du bei Makroaufnahmen meist von Hand fokusieren, aber es ist schon ärgerlich. 
Man unterstellt ja den Zweitanbiedern, dasss die Objektive nicht nochmal endjustiert werden und deshalb preiswerter sind. Nur bei denjenigen, den es stört wird das kostenlos nachgeholt.


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Hallo Thias,

nach weiteren Überlegungen habe auch ich vor allem das Lagerspiel im Objektiv in Verdacht. Andererseits: Die hier abgebildete Aufnahmesituation ist in der Praxis höchst selten. Meist arbeitet man mit kleinerer Blende (= größere BlendenZAHL) und hat dadurch nicht nur mehr Schärfentiefe, sondern erreicht auch die volle Abbildungsleistung des Objektives. Die ist nämlich bei den maximalen Blendenwerten nicht gegeben.


----------



## Frank (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Guten morgen,

da sind sie ja ...  



			
				ludwig schrieb:
			
		

> na auf jeden Fall justiert das 150er im negativen Bereich, also deutlich vor dem zu fotografierenden Objekt. Gerade bei einem Makroobjektiv eine störende Eigenschaft ... zumindest, wenn man bei diesen Fotos den Autofokus überhaupt benutzt.



Wenn man genau schaut, handelt es sich zwar "nur" um 2 mm aber gerade im Makrobereich können 2 mm schon Welten sein.
Überlegt mal, wenn ich bei gewünschter Unschärfe im Tiefenbereich auf die Augen eines Insektes scharfstellen möchte, und wo ich dann lande ...
Natürlich benutze ich, wenn möglich den manuellen Fokus, nur was ist, wenn mein Motiv einfach nicht stillhalten will?
Ich stelle dann die Cam auf AI Servo und verlass mich auf den Autofokus ... oder hab ich noch nicht genug Übung mit dem manuellen? Wie macht ihr das?
Ich werde mal bei Sigma anrufen, mal sehen was die sagen ...  



			
				Alex schrieb:
			
		

> Welches Messverfahren mit welchem Sensortyp verwendest Du? Eigentlich ist nur eine Begrenzung auf einen, nämlich den mittleren, Spot für diesen Test überhaupt sinnvoll. Vermutlich kannst Du Deinen Autofokus so konfigurieren, dass nur der Mittelpunkt im Sucher als Entfernungsmesser aktiv ist.



Die Kamera, eine EOS 400D, hat einen, jetzt muss ich abschreiben: TTL-CT-SIR CMOS Sensor, ist also passiv.
Eingestellt habe ich übrigens auf den mittleren (und einzigen) Kreuzsensor. 
Will heißen, Fehler durch das scharfstellen auf andere Sensoren ist damit ausgeschlossen. 



			
				Alex schrieb:
			
		

> Vorausgesetzt Du hast in Deiner Kamera ein passives Autofocussystem (Kontrastmessung statt Infrarot-Abstandsmessung), dann stellt die Kamera so lange an dem Objektiv, bis der maximale Kontrast längs einer bestimmten Linie, bzw einer Horizontalen und einer Vertikalen (Kreuzsensor) gegeben ist. D.h. das Objektiv "weiß" überhaupt nicht, wann die Schärfe erreicht ist.



Aber ich stelle *durch* die Linse scharf. Und warum fokussieren meine anderen Objektive dann ziemlich genau? 
Hier weiß ich noch nicht genau, was du meinst.  



			
				Alex schrieb:
			
		

> Und: Muss der Schärfebereich nach vorne und nach hinten überhaupt jeweils gleich groß sein? Ich denke nicht! Stellt man nämlich auf einen weit entfernten Punkt scharf, ist der Schärfentiefebereich erheblich größer (tiefer), als wenn man auf einen Nahpunkt einstellt.



Das sehe ich bei einem Makro Objektiv aber ganz anders. Beim Tele OK. Aber beim Makro möchte ich doch Objekte aus nächster Nähe betrachten, oder? 
Den Schärfentiefebereich versuche ich doch anhand einer kleinen Blende zu erreichen ...



			
				Alex schrieb:
			
		

> Hinzu kommt ein gewisses Spiel in den Lagern der Objektive. Versuch doch mal, das Objektiv leicht zu verdrehen (Focus-Ring), aber ohne den Antriebsmotor mitzudrehen. Ein leichtes Spiel sollte man trotz aller Präzision spüren können. Ändert sich dabei etwas an dem Bildergebnis???



Habe drei verschiedene Aufnahmen gemacht, durch verdrehen des Fokussierringes. 
Rausgekommen ist immer exakt das gleiche Ergebnis. 
Hab aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht darauf geachtet, ob ich ein leichtes Spiel feststellen kann. 



			
				Thias schrieb:
			
		

> im DSLR-Forum wird öfter davon berichtet, dass Objektive mit Erfolg nachjustiert wurden, in der Gewährleistungszeit ohne Kosten (ansonsten verdeckter Mangel?).



DSLR Forum ... da sind einige die echt Ahnung haben, aber Mann ... der Umgangston dort ... mehr möchte ich nicht hinzufügen. :? 
Gelesen habe ich da auch von. Deshalb bin ich ja überhaupt erst auf die "Überprüfung" meiner Linsen gekommen.  



			
				Thias schrieb:
			
		

> Probiere mal manuell zu fokusieren, schaffst du es genauer?



Das muss ich nochmal versuchen. 



			
				Thias schrieb:
			
		

> Man unterstellt ja den Zweitanbiedern, dasss die Objektive nicht nochmal endjustiert werden und deshalb preiswerter sind.



Achso  das wusst ich ned, wird demnächst in meine Kaufüberlegungen  mit einfließen


----------



## Frank (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Hi Alex,

hast während meiner Antwort "dazwischegefunkt" ... 



> Die hier abgebildete Aufnahmesituation ist in der Praxis höchst selten. Meist arbeitet man mit kleinerer Blende (= größere BlendenZAHL) und hat dadurch nicht nur mehr Schärfentiefe, sondern erreicht auch die volle Abbildungsleistung des Objektives. Die ist nämlich bei den maximalen Blendenwerten nicht gegeben.



Damit hast du natürlich recht, das ganze ist ja auch nur ein Text, um seine doch teilweise recht teueren Linsen zu überprüfen.  

Den Siemensstern nimmt man ja auch weniger als "erstklassiges Motiv" auf.


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Hallo Frank,

wollen wir doch mal alle Klarheiten beseitigen:



> Aber ich stelle durch die Linse scharf. Und warum fokussieren meine anderen Objektive dann ziemlich genau?
> Hier weiß ich noch nicht genau, was du meinst.



Die Kamera detektiert den Kontrastwert entlang einer Linie oder Kreuzstruktur (Kreuzsensor). Dabei verändert sie die Fokussierung des Objektives. Sukzessive wird so lange variiert und gemessen, bis der Kontrast im Messfeld den Maximalwert erreicht hat. Das alles geht - vor allem bei den tollen usm-Objektiven (Neid!) - rasend schnell. Wichtig ist, dass der Schärfepunkt mindestens einmal überschritten werden muss (Sonst weiß die Kamera ja nicht, was das Maximum ist). Danach werden die Schärewerte wieder schlechter und die Kamera dreht den Fokus zurück auf das vorher festgestellte Maximum. Ohje, ich hoffe, das kann man überhaupt verstehen... 
Dies ist auch der Grund dafür, dass das Lagerspiel im Objektiv so stark zu Buche schlägt. Wenn beim Zurückstellen der vorher gemerkte Punkt - je nach Algorythmus - nicht wieder getroffen wird, weil die Linsen im mechanischen Bezugssytem (Motor, Getriebe, Lager, Linsenträger, Linsen) "wackeln", dann macht sich das m.M.n. durch genau die beobachtete Unschärfe bemerkbar.
Soweit meine bescheidenen, sicher nicht mehr ganz aktuellen Kenntnisse über den Autofokus.




> Das sehe ich bei einem Makro Objektiv aber ganz anders. Beim Tele OK. Aber beim Makro möchte ich doch Objekte aus nächster Nähe betrachten, oder?


Die besondere Herausforderung bei der Makrofotografie besteht darin, genügend Schärfentiefe zu bekommen. Dies funktioniert nur über das weitgehende Schliessen der Blende. Und dann hat man meist zu wenig Licht. Das korrigiert man mit empfindlicherem Film, worauf das Bild grobkörniger wird (Analogfotografie). TOLL! Was tun? Einziger Ausweg: Mehr Licht! Viel mehr!!!
Die Profis benutzen spezielle Aufnahmetische mit Power-Blitzen und diversen Aufhellern, sogenannte Lichtzelte und vieles andere. Mega-Aufwand!
Und: Die beste Abbildungsleistung erreichen die Objektive bei mittleren Blenden. Die Schärfe ist bereits besser als bei der offenen Blende. Und die Vignettierung (Abschattung zu den Randbereichen hin) ist noch nicht so stark ausgeprägt, wie bei der fast geschlossenen Blende.

Siemensstern? Was hast Du gegen mein Lieblingsmotiv???


----------



## Frank (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Hi Alex,

hast du sehr schön erklärt. Das müsste jeder verstehen.  

Aber wie schon gesagt, ich habe in beide Richtungen (allerdings war das "anfokussieren nach weiter vorne" nur minimal möglich, da ich ja so nah wie möglich ran wollte und da war da fast nix mehr mit unscharf stellen) nochmals unscharf gestellt und bin beim erneuten autofokussieren auf exakt die gleichen Werte gekommen.

Bevor ich jetzt aber zum Telefon greife und Sigma nerve: Was haltet ihr von den -2 mm. Würdet ihr deswegen "terz" machen.  
Es ist vllt. nicht viel, aber eben nicht genau ... 

Werde jetzt nochmal versuchen manuell zu fokussieren. Mal sehen was dabei rauskommt. 

Achja und tschuldigung wegen deines Lieblingsmotives  ... hast aber schon viele von aufgenommen ... zumindest spuckt die Google Bildersuche jede Menge davon aus ...


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

@Frank

Ich würde den Test probeweise mit Blende 4 oder 5,6 und eventuell 10-20cm mehr Abstand zum Objekt wiederholen.

Vielleicht schlägt das Objektiv beim Scharfstellen (Prozess s.o.) am Endanschlag an, so nah an der Einstellgrenze. Dadurch würde die ganze Mechanik "durchgerüttelt". Eventuell gibt sich das, wenn das Objektiv hinter dem Schärfepunkt noch etwas mehr Einstellbereich hat, so dass der Scharfstellversuch ohne abrupte Unterbrechung weiter laufen kann.

Versuch macht kluch...
Vielleicht ergeben sich dann neue Erkenntnisse?

Sollten sich bei diesen Bedingungen dann noch größere Abweichungen ergeben, lohnt eine Anfrage beim Hersteller. Ansonsten werden die Dir antworten: Bei der größten Blendenöffnung fotografiert eh keiner...


----------



## Frank (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Söööö,

isch habe hier jetzt erst nochmal mit Blende 2.8 (aber ISO 100  ) und dann mit Blende 5.6 belichtet.

2.8 aus dem BF (Backfokusbereich)
 

2.8 aus dem FF (Frontfokusbereich)
 

2.8 Manuell
 


5.6 aus dem BF
 

5.6 aus dem FF
 

5.6 Manuell
 

Also, die Sache mit Anruf bei Sigma werde ich wohl abblasen. 
Auch bei nochmal genauer Betrachtung der Fotos (man muss schon sehr genau hinsehen  ) aus dem ersten Beitrag, handelt sich die Abweichung wohl nicht um -2 mm, sondern eher lediglich um -1mm.
Beim manuellen Fokussieren bin ich keinen deut besser.

Und bevor ich mich jetzt über solche "Kinkerlitzchen" beschwere, gehe ich wohl mal in mich und versuche es erstmal mit "wie erkenne ich gute Motive und halte diese auf meiner Sandisk fest". 

Denn: die teuerste Technik nützt nur dann, wenn der Mensch dahinter diese auch versteht und einzusetzen weiß. 

Und da hab ich noch viiiiel zu lernen.

In diesem Sinn ...


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Ich finde auch, dass sich die Ergebnisse sehen lassen können. Wir sprechen hier ja nicht über eine Laufbodenkamera mit 100.000 Euronen Objektiv...


----------



## thias (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Beim manuellen Fokussieren bin ich keinen deut besser.


 
... dann ist das Objektiv auch IO. 
Meine sind auch nicht besser. Aber der Versuch war sicher interessant und lehrreich  . 
Für mich ist persönlich dieses Wissen auch beruhigend, dass unscharfe Bilder nicht an der Linse liegen, sondern an mir  , ich bin lernfähig...


----------



## Wilm (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Hallo zusammen,
aus der Praxis kann ich Euch sagen, dass alle Macro-Objektive so justiert sind, dann bei offener Blende der vordere Bereich scharf bleibt.

UND WARUM:
Weil wir ein Bild nur dann als "scharf" bezeichnen, wenn der Vordergrund auch noch Konturen abzeichnet. Daher wird mit negativer Tendenz fokussiert.
Bei einer Laufbodenkamera oder selbst bei einem Balgen im Mittformat wird laut Tabelle so manuell eingestellt.

Wenn ich mein Objektiv für mein APS-Format so justieren lassen, dass der Schärfebereich mittig ist, dann erziele ich nur gute Bildergebnisse, wenn ich abblende. Ab F22 kommt dann die Krümmung mit hinzu, dann wird es wieder unscharf.

Ich sehe bei dem 150er Sigma eindeutig, dass es ein Macro ist.

Grüße,
 Wilm, der wohl mal wieder sein Balgengerät aus der Schublade holen muss.


----------



## Alex45525 (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

@Wilm
Ja, klingt logisch!


----------



## Frank (22. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Nabend,

ahaaa, wieder was dazu gelernt.

 Wilm


----------



## thias (23. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*



			
				Wilm schrieb:
			
		

> Ab F22 kommt dann die Krümmung mit hinzu, dann wird es wieder unscharf.


 
... ja, leider. Die meisten Objektive lassen ab f16 schon deutlich nach.

Da stellt sich mir eine Frage:
Ich fotografiere oft Modelleisenbahn, wo größere Tiefenschärfe gefragt ist.
Sicher kann man mehrere Fotos mit unterschiedlicher Schärfenebene zusammenbasteln in EBV. Das ist aber sehr mühsam und ungenau, ich muss am Objektiv drehen und verschiebe die Kamera etc.
Bibt es da bessere Möglichkeiten oder auch Programme, die die Deckungsgleichheit berechnen und die Bilder automatisch zusammenrechnen?


----------



## Wilm (23. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Autofokus überprüfen*

Hallo Thias,
such mal nach einem Shift-Objektiv. Die werden ab und zu bei Ebäh angeboten.
Damit kannst Du die Schärfeebene in die vertikale bringen.

Alternativ ginge dann nur noch ein Balgengerät, wobei du dann bei H0 schon Probleme mit der Größe bekommen wirst.

Bei einem guten Balgen kann ich die vordere Standarte bewegen.

Grüße,
 Wilm


----------

